#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  Media Library - Ep #1 - Top 10 Sleeping Positions

## Saumya

*Ep #1 - Top 10 Sleeping Positions*
(click here to watch and comment)



*Ep #1 - Top 10 Sleeping Positions* (2 min 15 sec)
Uploaded on 23rd February 2011 at 12:13 AM by Saumya
Stupid Videos - YouTube

I show you all my favorite sleeping positions. Some are practical, some are not so practical and some are just plain challenging.

#1 - The Athlete
#2 - The Andy Pandy
#3 - The Wasted
#4 - The Asian
#5 - The Girly
#6 - The Fail Whale
#7 - The 3D
#8 - The Dolphin
#9 - The Alien
#10 - The Adult

- YouTube - http://www.youtube.com/andysunstory
- Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/andysunstory
- Shop - http://www.shop.andysunstory.com
- my Website - http://www.andysunstory.com

Music: Kevin MacLeod (incompetech.com)

*Tags:* alien, andy, asian, awesome, creative, fail, funny, girly, howto, innovative, instructions, interesting, position, sleep, smart, story, sun, top, vlog, weird, whale, witty

*Ep #1 - Top 10 Sleeping Positions*
(click here to watch and comment)






  Similar Threads: Media Library - Amazing Accidents Media Library - world's most sorry fight Media Library - Top 25 Catches of All Time Media Library - 6 sixes by gibbs Media Library - Best Football Stunts Ever

----------

